# cystourethroscopy with prostatic urticle stone removal



## pegjoh5746 (Aug 15, 2017)

My provider removed a prostatic urticle stone during a cystourethroscopy. He thinks it should be coded 52000-22 modifier and I think 52310 would be more appropriate. I would appreciate any suggestions. Thank you


----------



## KaylaRieken (Aug 15, 2017)

We use 52310 for removal of prostate stone.


----------



## RebeccaB (Aug 15, 2017)

52310


----------

